# Der wahre Äppel-Computer ;-)



## Hippo (18 August 2011)

> Meine Damen und Herren, die Zukunft, sie ist heute. Wir haben die Technologie, wir haben die Möglichkeiten und wir haben es gebaut: Hightech auf Hufen. Es wird besser, schneller und vielseitiger sein - das erste drahtlos vernetzte Cyborg-Polizeipferd.



http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/aeppelcomputer100.html


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2011)

Da gibts ja nicht mal ein Bild...


----------

